# Can Maddie eat expired meat?



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

We were thinking about going down to walmart and asking what they do with the meat that is out dated for people as a possible way to feed Maddie. Is it legal for them to give it to us or discount it for us? Anyone else do this?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

No one?

toshort


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know about discounts, but as long as the meat isn't bad, I'd give it to my dog. 

Heck, I read that dogs can actually eat spoiled meat because their stomachs are so acidic. 

But, for me, as long as I would eat it (i.e. it looks good, smells good) I'd give it to my dog and feel okay about it. But I would ask about discount, etc, and see what they say. All they can say is no.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Sometimes the 'old' meat at the store isn't at the point of actually being rotten per se, it's just older than a customer would want to buy. I'd think that as long as it isn't actually spoiled, it should be fine.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok. That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure! Thanks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Kroger puts a lot of meat on "manager's special" on the last day of the "sell-by" date, buy it up and freeze it. And remember the difference between sell-by and best-by dates. Obviously they build in a margin of safety on both but sell-by dates have more time since they expect people to buy it and put it in the fridge a few days before eating it.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a small local grocery store and they quite often have meat on special as they don't have the turnover of a bigger store. There is nothing wrong with it except it is reaching the "use by" date. As long as you freeze it or use it right away, it certainly won't be bad for the dogs. I quite often get weiners that they packaged up themselves at half price for treats for my dogs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a co-op set up at our local Walmarts and Sam's Club to pick up the expired meat. They pay a set price for liability insurance to be on the premises and are contracted to haul away all the expired meat and butcher scraps. The three women who have this contract each are breeders and have multiple dogs and most of the time can't even begin to use it all. Sam's Club has started donating meat to the food bank just before the expiration date, so that has slowed down a little. However they still do good and are willing to give me all I want for FREE (yeah...my kind of price) just to take some off their hands so they don't end up throwing it away. I posted a pic the other day on the Raw feeding picture thread of my full freezer. I stocked up big time while they had a lot. All the meat is past the expiration date the government allows for people to use it. Some looks a little funky but it's still good for the pups and they love it!

Check to see if you could start a co-op at your local Walmart.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> There is a co-op set up at our local Walmarts and Sam's Club to pick up the expired meat. They pay a set price for liability insurance to be on the premises and are contracted to haul away all the expired meat and butcher scraps. The three women who have this contract each are breeders and have multiple dogs and most of the time can't even begin to use it all. Sam's Club has started donating meat to the food bank just before the expiration date, so that has slowed down a little. However they still do good and are willing to give me all I want for FREE (yeah...my kind of price) just to take some off their hands so they don't end up throwing it away. I posted a pic the other day on the Raw feeding picture thread of my full freezer. I stocked up big time while they had a lot. All the meat is past the expiration date the government allows for people to use it. Some looks a little funky but it's still good for the pups and they love it!
> 
> Check to see if you could start a co-op at your local Walmart.


WOW! That's GREAT! Wish I could stumble onto something like that here!


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

if i wouldn't feed it to my kids, i wouldn't feed it to my dogs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

john47 said:


> if i wouldn't feed it to my kids, i wouldn't feed it to my dogs.


Oh I'd feed it to my kid but I don't know if I'd eat it myself. JUST KIDDING! Actually the stuff my kid eats (21 mind you) scares me sometimes.

We have been close to using some of it ourselves because the dates are really close and it looks and smells good. There were some packages in this bunch that weren't even to their expiration dates yet. I assume some idiot picked it up, changed their mind and then left it in another department instead of returning it to the meat cooler. Walmart can't put it back then because they don't know how long it was out.

We get everything - beef (roasts, steaks, stew meat, ground, burgers, tongue, liver, heart, etc.), chicken (whole, cut up, leg quarters, all parts, boneless breasts, liver, gizzards, etc), pork (chops, tenderloins, ground, neck bones, etc), turkey, even shrimp, tilapia, and other seafood.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The program Diane is writing about is 
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/sustainableselections/
I get meat from it too. Some is really nasty stuff both stinky and super enhanced. I soak the meat Max gets that is enhanced and boil>drain>boil>drain the chicken Sassy gets that is enhanced. Maybe you can read the postings, join to find participants in your area?

Max is fine with stinky meat. I sometimes slip up and get out too much meat and he has to eat meat that has been thawed for 3-5 days. If it is stinky I do sometimes wash it off which helps to remove the surface bacteria.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Rancid meat WILL make dogs sick. Some handle it better than otehrs but it will make them ill. Dogs are succeptable to salmonilla and ecoli just as we are.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I've read papers that were supposedly written by veterinarians and other animal scientist types that have said dogs can get sick and papers that say dogs can't get sick. Personally I won't feed anything that I would consider rancid, since the thought makes ME sick. Nothing I have ever picked up directly has been rancid or even bad. Walmart does a good job of keeping the barrels refrigerated if not frozen. A couple things I have picked up from the co-op members houses have apparently been sitting in coolers because they ran out of freezer room and was a little iffy and a few things I had to flat throw out. Also I have thawed too much at a time and had to throw some away because it was beyond my comfort point.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

john47 said:


> if i wouldn't feed it to my kids, i wouldn't feed it to my dogs.


Do you feed your dogs dog food? I definitely wouldn't feed my kids dog food. LOL.

Meat that has just expired, or is freezer burned, or is a funny color due to air exposure, should be fine. I wouldn't feed the dogs spoiled meat, though.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Meat that has just expired, or is freezer burned, or is a funny color due to air exposure, should be fine. I wouldn't feed the dogs spoiled meat, though.


I wouldn't either, I just didn't know about the freezerburned/expired/funny colored stuff was ok


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Give it a good sniff. Might be a good idea to be familiar with how different meats are supposed to smell. Even green tripe changes smell when it is about to turn bad. NOT saying you have to get your nose down to green tripe or kidney, just know how they smell.

I tossed out ammonia smelling sweet breads and sealed packages that were bulging. I tossed out fuzzy organ grind. 

I fed meat that came out of the freezer fine but was in the refrigerator uncovered for too long. I feed freezer burnt meat.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I draw the line at rotten meat but Akira sometimes eat foul smelling meat and he has never been sick!


----------

